# Ear Damaged?



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

What have I done? I accidentally hit my 16 week old pup, Cairo, in the head with the puppy gate. That was five days ago and since then his right ear, which had been standing tall along with his other ear since he was 11 weeks old, is no longer standing. 

He never seemed to be in any pain, the gate didn't hit him that hard, and, of course, as soon as I knew he was there, I stopped trying to close it. It isn't tender to the touch at all and his ear doesn't feel unusual at all, but, I am very concerned that I may have permanently damaged his ear.

He is teething now and I know that the ears can get limp again during teething, but, it was definitely immediately after the gate fiasco.

I started giving him glucosamine to strength the cartilage and he has plenty of opportunities to chew. He likes split elk antlers and nylabones.

Any other suggestions? Should he be seen by the vet? Do you think this is permanent?

I feel so terrible about it. 

Lorraine and Cairo


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't think you did any serious damage, if any. Puppies aren't as fragile as we think. 

It will probably go up again.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Mostly likely just coincidence, if the ear doesn't feel damaged. GSD ears can go up and down a lot during teething, and if it was up before then it should go up again later.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You may want to see your vet for an examination just to ease your mind.

Accidents happen......that's why they are called accidents! Don't beat yourself up over it.

You may want to try a few of these suggestions that I give to folks to strengthen their pups ears.

1. Ear Exercise: Whistle or make a sound that will “perk up” the dogs’ ears. Do this about 30 times per day.
2. Give them large raw (not cooked) real bones: There are 150 muscles in the jaw that when exercised strengthen the ears due to the gnawing, tugging and chewing the bone. Introduce at short intervals as the rich marrow material or bone fragments could cause diarrhea. 
3. Feed one or two skinless chicken necks daily. It has naturally occurring calcium. *DO NOT* use a “Calcium” supplement. 
4. Gently pinch the base of the ears together and massage the base without bending the upper ear.
5. *Unflavored *Gelatin powder: Moisten the kibble with water and sprinkle 1 to 1 ½ Tablespoons on his/her food per feeding. A one ounce box contains 4 envelopes of Gelatin (each packet contains about 2 ½ tsp.). This is found by the “Jello” in the grocery store. It is made from animal collagen. The brand name is Knox Unflavored Gelatin or Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin. Feed this every day for at least 4-6 weeks. Great Lakes can be bought in larger, cost efficient packages here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KG7EDU/?tag=viglink20790-20 
6. Make sure that his/her ears are not touching the top of the crate (crate pushes ears down) when sitting or standing.

Hang in there and keep us posted!
Moms


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Momto2GSDs said:


> You may want to see your vet for an examination just to ease your mind.
> 
> Accidents happen......that's why they are called accidents! Don't beat yourself up over it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your suggestions. I will follow through on them. I have already placed my order for the Great Lakes Gelatin and should have it tomorrow. 

I'm trying not to beat myself up over it, but, I really feel awful about it. At least I haven't caused him any pain and he's still my sweet Cairo, no matter what.


I'll keep you posted. 

Lorraine


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi, 
Thought a follow up was in order. 

Cairo's ear has gone back up, so, you were all correct, no permanent damage was caused by a bang on the head with the gate, thank goodness! Thank you for your support. 

Here is a photo of him taken a few minutes ago at 17 weeks.

Lorraine and Cairo


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## Zuanika Vernooy (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi guys 
So I have a pup called Psycho.
She had an oedema in her ear took her to the vet they fix it but now her ear has dropped any segments? She is turning 7 months now an is destant to k9. Before she had surgery and after surgary photo are with.
She is the black and tan pup.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Their ears generally do weird stuff until 6 months old when their cartilage will begin to harden. If at 5 or 6 months it is still drooping you could try taping it. My pups ears were constantly up and down and flopped over his head until 6 months and they stayed up after that point.


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

Zuanika Vernooy said:


> Hi guys
> So I have a pup called Psycho.
> She had an oedema in her ear took her to the vet they fix it but now her ear has dropped any segments? She is turning 7 months now an is destant to k9. Before she had surgery and after surgary photo are with.
> She is the black and tan pup.


You could try the suggestions below by Momto2GSD's. Also, you could try the breath right strip in that ear at the same time to help strengthen it. That method is talked about in the sticky section on here.


----------

